# English Setter, Best Breeder for the Best Price



## Michigan Forged (Dec 1, 2016)

My family has owned english setters for years(longer than i've been alive) and unfortunately we lost both of our setters this past July.[One was 17 and the other ran off, i'm unsure of his fate. :'( ] My old man has been on the lucky side of acquiring the dogs, the last one was offered freely by a neighbor who more or less happened to breed their two setters(he was beautiful and a highly skilled hunter) and the one before that(the old guy) was given to my old man by my uncle, as he had purchased it and didn't have the room for it because he lived in the city. Before then I can only guess at where my old man bought them from. But now i am personally looking into acquiring a dog, and have little to no experience with dealing with the breeders. I've been saving up, putting money to the side, but I can't really afford a dog over about $800. I've been researching, currently Dun Roven has my attention. I'm not sure of their prices unfortunately, but I would like your guys' input as to what you think is the best breeder for the best price. Sorry for my inherent rambling. And i suppose if I were to add what i was looking for in a dog, i'm not super picky- but i would prefer a dog at or over 45 pounds and with a decent amount of ticking, not too much and not none. Obviously good hunting skills(almost a given) and a friendly demeanor in the house. The dog will get plenty of excercise so hyperactivity isn't a big issue to me.


----------



## RCA DOGS (Sep 24, 2011)

I have a Dun Roven dog and recommend them. Rich knows his dogs and what to expect from a litter. Give him s call let him know what you want see what he has to say. Usually his dogs are spoken for before they are ready to go. Check out cover dog forum there are a lot of setters for sale there also. Most dogs will be bred in the next 3 months for spring pups. Good time to start shopping 

Dan G


----------



## Michigan Forged (Dec 1, 2016)

RCA DOGS said:


> I have a Dun Roven dog and recommend them. Rich knows his dogs and what to expect from a litter. Give him s call let him know what you want see what he has to say. Usually his dogs are spoken for before they are ready to go. Check out cover dog forum there are a lot of setters for sale there also. Most dogs will be bred in the next 3 months for spring pups. Good time to start shopping
> 
> Dan G


Thanks for the advice, I will definitely be looking into them. I think the biggest caveat for me would be if the pricing was over $800


----------



## Michigan Forged (Dec 1, 2016)

anyone also know anything about pioneer kennels? they seem pretty reputable, but their breeding seems pretty erratic.


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

Dun roven or Jim clary


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

There was a litter in July in the trading post section in July 500 was the price.might try contacting him to see if he will be breeding again. Just a thought.You never know


----------



## RCA DOGS (Sep 24, 2011)

Michigan Forged said:


> anyone also know anything about pioneer kennels? they seem pretty reputable, but their breeding seems pretty erratic.



Pioneer Kennels is run by Scott Chaffee. One of the top coverdog handlers on the trial circuit. He is a trainer not a breeder. They know setters and would also be a good person to contact to see what future litters are out there.


----------



## Setter (Mar 20, 2001)

RCA DOGS said:


> Pioneer Kennels is run by Scott Chaffee. One of the top coverdog handlers on the trial circuit. He is a trainer not a breeder. They know setters and would also be a good person to contact to see what future litters are out there.


Buying a dog is a long term commitment that needs to be based on more than just the upfront cost of acquiring a puppy. There are reasons that prices fluctuate, you usually get what you pay for. Researching the backgrounds, including hips certifications can lead to a good experience for years to come. Make sure you do a thorough job before you buy. It is more than an emotional experience.


----------



## Barrister (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm a GSP guy, but if I were ever to buy a setter, it would be from Rich at Dun Roven without question.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I've had 5 setter my first and my last setter were Dunn Roven dogs. One before Rich bough he kennel name and my last and best setter is from Rich. Both setters came from entirely different lines but both did lead back to a couple of hall of fame setters. When researching setter not only look at the parents but look at where they came from. Another option is look for a trial dog that may not run big enough or have a poor tail set. Last spring while training in N.C. I came across a dog of a live time and tried to get it a home in Mi. so maybe I could hunt over it or at least train with him. It ended up in Pa. Right now is the time of year to check with breeders to see what is coming up. Try Shaddy Hills, Grouse River, Pioneer Kennel, long shot Grouse Ridge, and Chip Chiparonni(not spelled right but has produced many champions) both the last two are in Pa. Good luck


----------



## Quetico (May 17, 2013)

Have you considered adopting? Lots of great dogs in need of good homes, including some Setters. Check out these guys:

http://www.illinoisbirddogrescue.org

http://www.adoptapet.com/shelter76365-pets.html


----------



## pathfinder 1984 (Oct 24, 2016)

if you can find a started dog in your price range, that can be a good way to go. it gives you a big headstart on the next season and you get a better picture of what you are buying that with a puppy. plus, with an 18 month or 2 yr old dog you can get the hips xrayed rather than depending on genetics.

be especially careful of temperment, i owned and bred setters for years, there are some bloodlines that i personally would shy away from.


----------



## milmo1 (Nov 9, 2005)

I bought my first Dunn Roven in march, my third setter overall. Rich is very knowledgeable and a pretty great guy. Time will tell, but we're very impressed so far. 
$500 for our female. IMO, English setters are often a bargain in the pointing dog arena.


----------



## RCA DOGS (Sep 24, 2011)

This is my Dun Roven dog Daisy. She is also the puppy in my avatar.


----------



## Ray Adams (Feb 17, 2006)

Worm Dunker said:


> Another option is look for a trial dog that may not run big enough or have a poor tail set.


This is exactly my situation - poor tail set in my case. Tell you what though, great hunter and awesome in the house with the family. I couldn't ask for more. Funny how he was free, but I'd tell someone to pack sand if they offered me $20,000 for him now.


----------



## Michigan Forged (Dec 1, 2016)

milmo1 said:


> I bought my first Dunn Roven in march, my third setter overall. Rich is very knowledgeable and a pretty great guy. Time will tell, but we're very impressed so far.
> $500 for our female. IMO, English setters are often a bargain in the pointing dog arena.


That's an extremely nice price, and by the sound of the quality of his animals I will definitely be giving him a call.


----------



## Michigan Forged (Dec 1, 2016)

RCA DOGS said:


> View attachment 235622
> 
> This is my Dun Roven dog Daisy. She is also the puppy in my avatar.


That's a beautiful dog


----------



## Michigan Forged (Dec 1, 2016)

That 


Ray Adams said:


> View attachment 235641
> 
> 
> This is exactly my situation - poor tail set in my case. Tell you what though, great hunter and awesome in the house with the family. I couldn't ask for more. Funny how he was free, but I'd tell someone to pack sand if they offered me $20,000 for him now.


 that is basically how we got our 17 year old dog that passed this July. He was put in the pound because of a short knobby tail, but guess what? Best hunter we've ever had. Dog that will have a place in our hearts forever.


----------



## rmd24 (Jul 3, 2008)

I have a 2 yr old Dun Roven setter. Couldn't be happier with him. He has no quit in him whatsoever.


----------



## Michigan Forged (Dec 1, 2016)

rmd24 said:


> I have a 2 yr old Dun Roven setter. Couldn't be happier with him. He has no quit in him whatsoever.
> View attachment 235959
> View attachment 235960


An absolutely gorgeous dog.


----------

